# Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin



## michael2016 (7. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier der x-tausendste Thread bez. Echolote ist....

Ich brauche ein Gerät zum Bootsangeln / Schleppfischen.
Man blickt ja nicht mehr durch...

Also:
In die engere Auswahl kommen:
Humminbird Piranhamax 4DI
Lowrance Elite 4-Chirp
Garmin Striker 5DV

Kartenaufzeichnung wäre schön. Es gibt da wohl die Möglichkeit sich online eine Tiefenkarte erstellen zu lassen, wenn man vorher seinen Track aufgezeichnet hat. Name des Dienstes habe ich im Momnet vergessen.
Ich werde wohl immer nur ein Gewässer mit dem Boot befahren. Ist ein großer See mit ca 40-50m Wassertiefe an tiefsten Stellen.

Sonarbild und Downscan ist wahrscheinlich Pflicht, ebenso das Scannen mit 2 Frequenzen gleichzeitig.
Splitscreen ist wohl auch Pflicht.

Evtl. kann mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung behilflich sein.
Achja, Budget 300,- € +- ein paar Zehner...

Welches ist das geeignetste Gerät. Entweder von den o.g. oder sogar ein nicht aufgeführtes.

Mein Favorit ist das Lowrance, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das Gerät das richtige für mich ist.

Für Antworten und Tipps bin ich im Voraus schon mal dankbar.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Hallo Michael,
bei Lowrance heißt der Dienst "Insight Genesis". 

Hier werden die verschiedenen Kartografierungsmöglichkeiten, der verschiedenen Hersteller vorgestellt. 
[youtube1]szsGXd-hGbI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szsGXd-hGbI

Je nachdem was man möchte/was einem wichtig ist, kann man entscheiden. 

Wenn man, so wie du scheinbar schon etwas zu Lowrance tendiert wäre z.B. das Lowrance HOOK5 + GPS vielleicht ganz interessant.


----------



## michael2016 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Hallo Franz,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen dem Elite 5 und dem Hook 5 ?
Als Laie kann ich da keinen Unterschied finden...
Ist das nur alte und neue Bezeichnung ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Hallo Michael,
soweit ich das mitbekommen habe: 
Die Lowrance Hook-Serie löst die Lowrance Elite-Serie ab. 
Die letzte Generation der Lowrance Elite Chirp Geräte sind praktisch gleich wie die Lowrance Hook Geräte.


----------



## michael2016 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Hallo Franz,

Danke für die Info.
Ich habe jetzt schon einige Videos von H.Schlageter angeschaut.
Jetzt bin ich völlig überfrachtet mit Infos.
Ohne Sidescan machen die Dinger wohl keinen Sinn ?
In jedem Video erklärt er, dass man erst ab Sidescan, besser noch mit 3D, sehen kann, wo der Fisch / Schwarm ungefähr steht...

Je mehr Infos, desto verwirrter....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

@Michael
Ja, es ist so und es ist nicht leicht. 

Die Bandbreite was angeboten wird, ist mittlerweile absolut riesig. 
Früher gabs im Prinzip nur 2 Hersteller - mittlerweile gibts dann doch ein paar mehr und die haben zudem ebenfalls ganz ordentliche Geräte im Angebot 

Einerseits gut, weil man heutzutage für wenig Geld schon verdammt viel Echolot bekommt - aber eben halt auch nicht alles.

Und die Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten hier im Forum sind auch immer wieder "Kauf dir kein zu kleines Display - spar lieber etwas und kauf dir ein größeres".  

Man muss halt für sich entscheiden was man haben möchte. 

Will man Strukturen genau erkennen?
Will man mit dem Echolot selber Karten machen und navigieren?
Will man gezielt Einzelfische unter dem Boot beangeln?
Legt man Wert auf sehr gute 2-D Bilder, oder sind vielleicht die Sidescan-Bilder wichtiger?
Willst du vllt. einen Bug-Motor in Kombination mit dem Echolot nutzen? 
und und und.


----------



## daci7 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Ich würd dir noch raten dich auch auf dem Bebrauchtmarkt umzuschauen! Ich hab zum Beispiel grad ein praktisch neues Lowrance Elite 7 HDI mit Geber und Portable Set (Tasche, Geberstange, 9.5AH Akku, Kabel etc) nur knapp über deinem Budget gekauft (360€)...


----------



## michael2016 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.
Gebrauchtkauf scheidet für mich in allen Breichen aus.
Ich habe bisher festgestellt, dass Leute Elektronik, Autos, Motorräder, usw. nur verkaufen, wenn daran etwas nicht stimmt.
Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung....

Also, wahrscheinlich wird es das Lowrance Hook 5 mit Sonar und GPS.
Das gibt es bei o.g. Herrn für ca. 320,- € plus Zubehör. Dann bin ich bei 400,-+- ein paar Zehner...

Da unser Ruderboot mit E-Antrieb max. 2-3 fache Rudergeschwindigkeit erreicht, sollte das Gerät reichen.
Lowrance wähle ich, weil ich an der Kartengeschichte auch Spaß habe.

Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:
In der 2D Ansicht kann ich nur erkennen, dass sich (hoffentlich ein Fisch) im Umkreis des Sonars befindet.
Sagen wir mal bei 10 m Wassertiefe, ein Umkreis mit 5 m Radius.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich der Fisch vom Boot aus gesehen in Bugrichtung befindet (nicht vor dem Bug) ist also höher, als dass er sich in Heckrichtung befindet.

Downscan macht aber keine runde Abtastung, sondern eine lineare von re nach li, oder umgekehrt...

Wenn der Fisch auf dem Bild jetzt in der rechten Hälfte auftaucht, müsste er doch in dem Gesamtkegel in dem rechten vorderen Viertel sein, oder ?????????
Also im Moment der Erfassung, wir fahren natürlich weiter...

Danke und Gruß

Michael


----------



## goldfisch12 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Nur mal so nebenbei : Hook 5 gibts hier für 287,50€
https://lepper-marine.de

Vielleicht wirft Du auch einmal einen Blick auf die Bildschirmauflösung (480x480, statt 640x480) oder lässt
Dir von Herrn Schlageter erzählen, wo der Unterschied
in der Chirp Technik bei diesem Gerät und vergleichbaren anderen liegt. Es steht zwar CHIRP drauf, aber ob da auch richtiges Chirp geliefert wird, kann Dir Thomas Sch. sicher erklären. 
Übrigens : Im 2-D Verfahren kannst Du den Standort des Fisches in Bezug auf deine Position im Boot nicht feststellen. Dazu ist das Sidescan dar, dass eben nur in etwas teureren Gerät mitgeliefert wird. Aber zu deiner Beruhigung: Selbst wenn Du genau wüsstest, wo der Fisch steht, hast Du ihn noch lange nicht gefangen.


----------



## michael2016 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Moin,

so, ich habe mich entschieden.
Es wird das Lowrance Elite 5 ti Touch mit Totalscan-Geber.
Ich weiß, ist ein klein wenig über dem Budget, liess sich aber nicht vermeiden 

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Dann allzeit "Gut Bild" mit dem neuen Gerät. Ich glaube, das war kein Fehler, dass du mit dem Budget ein bisschen höher gegangen bist #6


----------



## michael2016 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Es ist ein Wechselbad der Gefühle....
Im Sidescan ist kein Chirp möglich.
Chirp = gute Auflösung.
Was ist im See wichtiger ?
Gute Auflösung bei Sonar und Downscan oder Sidescan ?

Mensch, früher waren Entscheidungen einfacher ...;(

Gruß

Michael


----------



## goldfisch12 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*



michael2016 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Wechselbad der Gefühle....
> Im Sidescan ist kein Chirp möglich.
> Chirp = gute Auflösung.
> Was ist im See wichtiger ?
> ...



"Chirp geht nur ohne Sidescan" ist eine Besonderheit, die leider typisch für die Navico Geräte (Lowrance,Simrad..) ist, das ist schon etwas enttäuschend.
Garmin z.B. kann das mit Chirp allerdings problemlos, wenn auch nicht zu diesem Preis. Wurde das in der Fachhändlerberatung nicht erwähnt?
Von der Sache her glaube ich kannst Du aber ganz beruhigt sein. In deinem Angelrevier bist Du mit diesem Gerät besser aufgehoben, als wenn Du ohne sidescan auskommen müsstest. Vielleicht wirfts Du einmal einen Blick in diesen Beitrag, da wird einiges zum Thema angesprochen.
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/simrad-echolot-go7-xse-test-praxis-vergleich


----------



## michael2016 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Moin,

ich habe es durch das Lesen im Internet vor der Bestellung heraus gefunden...
Die Frage ist ja, wie groß der Unterschied ist zwischen nichts sehen, Sidescan ohne chirp und Sonar / Downscan mit chirp.
Also im Moment sehe ich nichts.
Alles weitere ist eine Verbesserung.
Für das Optimum hätte man noch min. einen 1000er drauflegen müssen. Dann hätte man auch 3D Pipapo Scan mit Trallala...
Ich denke aber, dass ich für mein begrenztes Budget ein gutes Gerät bekommen werde.
In einzelnen Bereichen mag es Geräte geben, die etwas besser sind. Die sind dann aber entweder teurer oder können andere Bereiche nicht abdecken (kostenlose Karten).

Was mir ein wenig das Wasser im Munde zusammen treibt ist die Möglichkeit mit einem 10" Tablet das Lowrance zu steuern.....
Wenn das so funktioniert, dann habe ich ein 10" Gerät zum Preis eines 5" Gerätes 
Naja, fast 

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## goldfisch12 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Willst Du dann auch noch angeln?


----------



## michael2016 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Ja, war so geplant |rolleyes
Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber mal eine Tagestour ohne Angel machen, bei der ich mich nur um das Gerät kümmere.
Ich denke so lerne ich es am Besten kennen...
Und den See noch dazu |rolleyes

Vielen Dank an Alle für eure Tipps und Meinungen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mathias160888 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Also,
 ich stehe im Moment genau vor der gleichen Entscheidung.

 Mit gefällt das Lowrance Elite 5 ti oder das 7 aber auch das Hummingbird Helix 5 oder 7. 

 Soweit wie ich das nun verstanden habe ist ein Lowrance Echolot besser für Motorguide Bugmotoren und Hummingbird ist besser für Minn Kota. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen?

 Tendiere ebenfalls zu dem Elite 5 ti bzw. 7 mit Total Scan Geber.


----------



## michael2016 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Hallo Mathias,

schwere Entscheidung.
Ich kann meines heute in der Packstation abholen.

Unter anderem habe ich mich für das Elite 5 Ti entschieden, weil StructureScan (dann aber kein Chirp beim Sonar und Downscan) dabei ist und weil man die Möglichkeit hat, wenn der Bildschirm doch zu klein ist, sich mit einem Tablet einen größeren Bildschirm mitzunehmen. Wie das nachher genau wird weiß ich noch nicht.

Lowrance hat auch mit Inside Genisis eine (hoffentlich) gute Kartenmöglichkeit, die bei den anderen Geräten nochmals finanziell zu Buche schlagen.

Im Moment gibt´s für Lowrance Elite 5 ti 100,00€ Cashback.
Evtl. hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## goldfisch12 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Schau doch einfach einmal hier rein. Da bekommst Du einen praxisbezogenen Überblick.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/simrad-echolot-go7-xse-test-praxis-vergleich


----------



## jochen68 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Ich habe das TI 7 seit dieser Saison mit TotalScan-Geber in einer Aktion gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bezüglich der Bildschirmgröße kann man allen Vorschreibern im Board nur Recht geben: zu groß geht nicht, selbst bei 7'' ist die für mich gleichzeitige Darstellung von 2D und side- oder downscan schon eingeschränkt, bei drei Fenstern m. E. nach fast unbrauchbar "klein". Unabhängig von der viel diskutierten Auflösung sieht man einfach zu wenig! Blöderweise ist die Größe aber direkt mit dem Finanzaufwand gekoppelt ... 

Bezüglich der Leistungen eines Echolotes sollte man die Grundlagen dieser Technik verstehen und was geht und was nicht. Ich habe mir dieses Buch dazu gekauft, welches ich als sehr gut geschrieben bezeichnen möchte:

"Der große Echolot Ratgeber"
GESCHRIEBEN VON JENS BIEGEMEIER. VERÖFFENTLICHT IN LANDING PAGES

Hier gibt es 20 Seiten gratis:

http://www.fischfindertest.de/seiten-vom-echolot-ratgeber.html

Da waren mir doch viele Dinge neu. Was die Kartenerstellung angeht, ist das alles doch aufwändig, es gibt einige Stolperfallen. Das betrifft z. B. erstmal die richtige Registrierung deines Gerätes bei Insight Genesis, ohne die die Karten nicht auf Deinem Echolot laufen.
Da sind andere Geräte mit Direktaufzeichnung wohl deutlich weiter. 

Ansonsten macht so ein Bordkino schon süchtig. Vor allem kann man Bereiche meiden, wo einfach kein Fisch ist. Aber wie auch schon oft geschrieben: man sieht sehr viele Fische, die dann aber trotzdem einfach nicht beißen wollen #c


----------



## mathias160888 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Vielen Dank für die kurzen Info`s.

 Dann muss ich wohl mal zum Echolotzentrum und mir die beiden Geräte live anschauen. 

 Vom Gefühl her werden es aber zwei 7" Geräte mit Total Geber. Konnte bei denen noch keine Netzwerk Komptabilität 
 feststellen aber das kann man ja noch in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Paintpower (27. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

habe mal eine frage an euch zu den Thema, stehe vor der entscheidung 

Elite TI7 oder Helix 7 SI

Welches ist besser traue ich mich schon garnicht zu fragen, der eine händler sagt Lowrance ihr technik ist veraltet der andere sagt mit Humminbird hat man viele problem!.

Angelgebiete sind verschiedene Seen, Elbe Ostsee und der Strelasund.

Wie macht sich das Chirp im Sidescan bemerkbar vom Humminbird  zu Lowrance ohne Chirp.

mir gehts nicht um den preis da ich für beide ca gleich viel bezahle. wichtig sind mir gute bilder und gute bedienung.

danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## goldfisch12 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Besser ist immer relativ zu dem , was man erwartet. Lowrance ist mit seiner Chirp Technik nicht in vorderster Front zu finden, punktet aber beim Strukture Scan (Side- und Downscan) auch ohne Chirp. Die Humminbird Helix Reihe hat so ihre Tücken aber auch eine Reihe Sportfreunde, die damit sehr zufrieden sind. Also, was erwartest Du? Jeder hier kann Dir nur seine subjektive Meinung, die auf reichem Erfahrungsschatz beruhen kann oder auch nicht, kundtun. Schlauer wirst Du dadurch nicht. Ich persönlich benutze das Simrad Go 7xse, das baugleich mit dem Lowrance Elite  7Ti ist aber im Touchscreen und der Ausstattung Vorteile bietet. Auf einen Praxisbericht habe ich in diesen Beiträgen schon hingewiesen. In Norwegen fahre ich nur mit einem Gerät der Garmin Echomap Serie, da kommt es mehr auf die Chirpqualitäten im normalen Echolotbereich an. Und da ist nun mal Garmin führend insbesondere in der Auswahl der passenden Geber.
Was sagt Dir das? Für deine Zwecke scheint mir das Simrad Go7xse oder das Lowrance Elite Ti geeignet zu sein, beide tun sich aber mit dem Humminbird Helix 7 auch nicht viel. Die Frage ist nur dann interessant, wenn der Kundendienst vonnöten ist und der ist nach meinen Erfahrungen immer noch bei Garmin am besten.


----------



## Paintpower (28. September 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Danke für deine Antwort, das was du geschrieben hast hilft mir schon sehr weiter, wochenende werde ich mir mal das kleine 5Ti und das Helix 5si (7er serie leider nicht vorrätig) anschauen und dann mal schauen, was macht das Humminbird denn für Tücken????


Danke nochmal


----------



## Paintpower (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

So, Freitag war das neue Elite 7Ti gekommen. Und eigendlich wollte ich es ruhig angehen, aber was soll ich sagen. samstag und sonntag gings aufs wasser. Ich kann nur sagen nachdem ich mich am ersten tag auf einen See mit den neuen Fremden Gerät vertraut gemacht habe, und natürlich auch Fische gefangen haben. ging es am zweiten tag nach potsdam auf Zanderjagt. und dank des Echolot war es ein voller erfolg. Barsche bis 45cm und Zander bis 80cm . 

ich kann das gerät nur empfehlen da es bei richtiger einstellung einfach perfekte bilder liefert.


----------



## jochen68 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Schön, dass es doch ein 7er geworden ist und Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## goldfisch12 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Echolot Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin*

Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Schön, dass Du zufrieden bist und schon erfolgreich angeln konntest.


----------

